# spain vacation



## espnlola@msn.com (Jan 23, 2010)

I am going to Spain in June 2010. Would like some info about any resorts close to Sevilla.
Thanks
Ana


----------



## Jimster (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spain?*

I'm guessing Spain is still in Europe.  Maybe you will get more responses if this is moved to the Europe section.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 23, 2010)

You're not required to become a TUG member to receive advice but, if you did, you would have access to the resort reviews and can read for yourself what people have to say about different resorts.  I haven't used the Reviews for Spain but have for other areas and have found them very helpful. 

You could also use the search function on the BBS and see what threads come up that may be appropriate to your situation.

Are the resorts you're looking at affiliated with RCI or II or another exchange company?


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (Jan 30, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> You're not required to become a TUG member to receive advice but, if you did, you would have access to the resort reviews and can read for yourself what people have to say about different resorts.  I haven't used the Reviews for Spain but have for other areas and have found them very helpful.
> 
> You could also use the search function on the BBS and see what threads come up that may be appropriate to your situation.
> 
> Are the resorts you're looking at affiliated with RCI or II or another exchange company?



I am a tug member. I will check this out. I am new at this and need all the advise I can get.
The resorts I am looking for are thru RCI. 
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

You may be a TUG member - but you are still showing as a guest - see "guest" under your user name.  After you join, you have to change this in your user profile.

Here's how:

After you pay, you will receive a link in both the on screen receipt, as well as the email receipt, titled "new members click here to complete your membership." You must click this link to create your login via the instant access options. 

Within 24 hours, you will also receive an email titled "TUG MEMBERSHIP GUIDE" which will explain all the features of TUG and where to go for help etc. This email with include a member's code, that you must add to your TUG profile.

If you can't find the email and code, click on TUG Resort Database at the top of the page, Scroll down and click on MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN, log in, and the member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on USER CP in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box, and save it.​
Once you are showing as a member, you will be able to access: 

The members only TUG review pages - TUG RESORT DATABASE - linked in the red bar at the top of the page. Zillions of TS Reviews written by TUG Members, for TUG Members.

The members only SIGHTINGS AND DISTRESS BOARD - where Tuggers post the best exchange sightings that they can see on the exchange companies' websites, every day. (The Sightings Board is right below the TUG lounge.)


----------



## Keitht (Jan 30, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> You're not required to become a TUG member to receive advice but, if you did, you would have access to the resort reviews and can read for yourself what people have to say about different resorts.



My interpretation of the OP was that they were looking for assistance in determining which resorts are in the Seville area, rather than seeking detailed advice about any specific resort.


----------

